# First Weekly Knitting Bee. August 10th-16th



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello Ladies (you know who you are) & Welcome to the first Weekly Knitting Bee!,
 
 
Welcome to my front porch.  Isnt it a lovely day for our visit?  I hope you enjoyed the lunch.   Shrimp & Grits is a southern favorite of mine.  The Smith County watermelon was a cool treat.  But I think the slaw and hot potato salad were especially tasty today.  I hope someone brought us some dessert?  
 
Did you all bring your knitting, crochet projects, and of course your stories.  What is everyone working on today?
 
Today I am still trying to finish my fall shawl from my big yarn score.but I really need to try to come up with some ideas for my next project.
 
I have some baby alpaca just hiding in my bag.any ideas?
 
Remember, the first lady to post gets the honor of hosting the next knitting bee on WednesdayBut dont worry, if she doesnt, someone else will be happy to host us in their virtual spacewonder where it will be, and what recipe and project we will all bring?
 
(This is a place I am creating for those who want to just chatwe all recognize that wonderful friendships are developing on KPsome of those are in the tea parties, and some are developing in the swaps.   All are welcome here.  This is just another room to enjoy.  I myself intend to keep traveling in and out of the other rooms here, just as I would mingle amongst rooms at any house party.  I hope this will be a place to catch the overflow from relationships that develop on other threads as the conversations grow into other topicsI hope you all enjoy the fellowship at my little soiree this week)

 
Onesouthergal


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh traffic was horrible. Finally arrived. Better give Sewbiz, maryrose, Barbs, and knitting the location. Traffic is fierce. Bitsey

When I host do I supply refreshments?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What is the hot potato salad recipe? I think I need it. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Of course, but true friends always bring something to help out in my neck of the woods...., course could be because we are all usually related by blood or choice... I like the "chosen" family best... Been very blessed in my inlaws


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Trying desperately to pack myself a picnic cooler to hang out with you on your front porch! ok got it, oh darn, the ice cream just melted all over my knitting!! hang on, be right there in a minute....

How do I get a nasty stain out of my knitting or any knitted item?? Some stuff like gum or tomatoe stains just dont want to come out. I dont want to use bleach and that bleach for unbleachables doesnt work. Suggestions?? :?: :?:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey 5mm. Try Resolve. Bitsey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey 5mm. Try Resolve. Bitsey


Do I let it soak in that for awhile? then wash? I have a front load washer so no "agitation" going on in the washer.
 :?:


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Ya'll!!! Sorry I'm Late!!
I brought a peach cobbler and some sweet iced tea!!
I am continuing to work on some scarves, and fingeless gloves along with, some baby blankets and afghans!

He feels hotter thatn a cheese pistol outside!! How ya'll doin???

Myra


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Myra, I will bring the ice for that iced tea! How many knitting projects do you have on the go? I think at the moment I just have two socks, and one dishclothe on the go. Just had a bunch of siblings and their families and now that they went home, my sis and her DH and puppy arrive on Sunday. I want to start the Baby Surprise Jacket but I know I have to wait for the next Knitting Bee to bring that. As I understand it, there is a lot of counting stitches for this one!! :-D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am still working on that aran sweater, but another quick scarf. And I love the Bee. 

Where is that hot potato salad recipe???


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for doing this. I saw the invite to the Knitting Bee on the August Swap page, but I didn't find a link, so I put one there.
I saw the invite right before lunch--actually lunch was about 1-1/2 hours late! 
I've been quite busy this week. We have a room that at one time was designated a crafts room, but somehow turned into a storage room. So I've been clearing things out and getting it ready to take to the thrift store where I volunteer every Thursday morning. DH took all 12 boxes and loaded them into my Highlander this morning. Now all I have to do is vacuum, hang a few pictures, set up my tables and lights and I am all set to go. I'll do that as soon as I'm done here.
Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope you all are doing okay. i could use a ocean vacation. i used to look at pictures on www.allposters.com and they have beautiful posters on different places and oceans. but i was lucky to go to atlantic city a 5 yrs. ago. we walked on the boardwalk and enjoyed the ocean.but i didn't like sitting in that hot sun though. i will be knitting tonite. i wasn't feeling very well all day yesterday. the weather changes were bothering me.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey
You looking for a hot potato recipe?
I am still at work (shhhh) but whe I get home I will post one for ya!

Myra


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Finallly......I bring cammolmile and honey tea and ginger nuts....just completed HL's lilac cardi, am now starting a bright yellow(not neon) cardi for same little princess...did you see her pic with her blanket? she got it in the mail today!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm bringing the fresh fruit salad! I got a little lost, as my GPS was not working correctly. But I made it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Of course, but true friends always bring something to help out in my neck of the woods...., course could be because we are all usually related by blood or choice... I like the "chosen" family best... Been very blessed in my inlaws


i need to clarify...my inlaws are VERY good cooks...(just in case, lol)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i thought you were gone on your vacation.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Trying desperately to pack myself a picnic cooler to hang out with you on your front porch! ok got it, oh darn, the ice cream just melted all over my knitting!! hang on, be right there in a minute....
> 
> How do I get a nasty stain out of my knitting or any knitted item?? Some stuff like gum or tomatoe stains just dont want to come out. I dont want to use bleach and that bleach for unbleachables doesnt work. Suggestions?? :?: :?:


i had a coffee disaster a few weeks ago...I used a product from dollar tree, called "awesome"...it worked great, and did not bleach it out....i used the yellow all purpose formula...i think they have several products....anyway, i put my wip, which was made of paton's lace, across a sweater drying screen over my sink...i sprayed with awesome, and sprayed with water, i repeated without moving the garment til the coffee was gone. after it had completely dried i removed it and finished the garment....(was careful because i did not know if it would felt)


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet Baby !!
Love the blanket!!
Myra


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Bitsey
> You looking for a hot potato recipe?
> I am still at work (shhhh) but whe I get home I will post one for ya!
> 
> Myra


hi ladies...this is really easy...you just use small red or new potatos....prep by boiling them with the skin on till soft...then basically, add anything you would like on a baked potato

garlic
salt 
pepper
butter
sour cream
crumbled bacon
lots of green onions, chopped
and extra sharp cheese, grated

fold in just til mixed and top with crumbled potato chips

yummy


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

dissi, she is adorable, and the blanket is beautiful


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you...it was on my needles for nearly a year, with only 2-3 squares, then when she was born I completed it in six days :O its posted somewhere in pictures....i have the yarn to do a mint green version....just cant persuade myself to making another so soon, especially as i already have three wips on the needles (I completed one today and immediately started another ) Oh help!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Nite ladies xxx 2300hrs here xxx


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

dissi said:


> Nite ladies xxx 2300hrs here xxx


Nite!
Myra


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my lord, Myra, anything with butter , sour crem and bacon. Bless you my child. I have dired and gone to heaven. Bitsey

The little baby is adorable, the blanket is beautiful also but she is beautiful. Luck grandma.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just my luck after travelling from the other side of the world it looks like I missed it. And here I am with a fresh batch of ANZAC biscuits fresh from the oven.
Oh well I will just pull up a rocker pull out the sock I'm knitting and wait someone may come along!!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello! I am enjoying the weather here on your porch so much more than the rain I left in Edinburgh. I think I will need to get some patio chairs so I can knit outside. It is lovely! Assuming we ever see the sun again. I don't want to try 'felting as I go' by sitting knitting in the rain. 

I brought some shortbread since we Scots are famous for it. I am working on a wedding gift blanket, but I just found out my friend is having a baby boy, so i think I'll make him something small that is more portable than a big old blanket for these get togethers.

Thanks for being such a lovely hostess!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll bring the Hoogie Googie cake!


----------



## levone (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi from Sunny Qld, bit smokey actually. I'll bring the fresh strawberry jam I'm making. Be there soon. My feathers jumper for my kiwi granddaughter is taking a bit cause I'm using 7mm needles and making it up as I go. Dissi, your granddaughter and her blanket are gorgeous. Can I have the GPS directions again Onesouthergal. Hope I'm invited too! Winter on my verandah is getting a bit old (at least not so cold here!)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Come on over and sit by me lavone....Hopefully mrs. c is going to explain hoogie googie cake to me... I've never heard of it before!?!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Come on over and sit by me lavone....Hopefully mrs. c is going to explain hoogie googie cake to me... I've never heard of it before!?!


It is an old family recipe from my husband's family. It has chocolate chips, dates, nuts and is soooo good.


----------



## levone (Aug 11, 2011)

yes I wondered about that one too? Hubby made a carrot cake with pistaccios yesterday that was yummy. (couldn't find any walnuts - Masterchef has just finished here in Aussie.


----------



## levone (Aug 11, 2011)

would love a reciepe to that one. Oops dropped a stitch.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Oops! LOL. Message was sent half way through. Hope KP is able to knit these two sections together.
Jan


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

MrsC said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Come on over and sit by me lavone....Hopefully mrs. c is going to explain hoogie googie cake to me... I've never heard of it before!?!
> ...


yummy! is it a recipe you can share? i love chocolate and dates....or is it a family secret? (i have an aunt who refuses to share her recipes...and if she does, she will purposely leave out an ingredient or change the amounts just enough that is not as good as her version!)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello from Vicksburg, MS. Hope I am invited. I will bring Mom's famous jalapeno cornbread and chocolate pound cake. It will be wonderful to sit in a rocker on a front porch again. I will work on dishcloths i have going as they are so portabele and easy to do while talking. Maybe someone in the group makes socks and can help me get started?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi bulldog! you are close neighbors to me...i work in yazoo


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dissi, meant to tell you, little grandaughter truly is a little princesss and blanket is a treasure.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

headed out to work ladies...keep the party going til i check back in....


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Section 1: I have been eavesdropping on KP for some time and wanting to jump in. The invitation to the knitting bee was my opportunityto do so. I'm bringing peanutbrittle and my heartfelt thanks for all the ideas, suggestions and camaraderie I have accrued from this forum.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Come on over and sit by me lavone....Hopefully mrs. c is going to explain hoogie googie cake to me... I've never heard of it before!?!


I'm so gladbefore the chocolate chip I'm not the only one who would like to know that one. I have about 5 dozen cookies. My Mom used to make these for us kids after school, they would hold us till supper, out of school 3pm supper 7pm. The cookies had rasins, walnuts, oatmeal,chocolate chips. she would drop this on the pan by the Tbs. one cookies was it.They are like toll house cookies but this recipe is older, it is call rob roys,and yes you need to rob peter to pay paul on these cookies back then. before the chocolate chip came along, my mom would melt semi sweet chocolate and add sugar, cool then pour out on a pan and let cool then she took a hammer and broke this up into small pieces, she would put the small pieces into the cookies.

I got news that my almost son had a baby boy in july. I am making a blanket for him. I will be making something for big sis and sending or maybe going over there to see baby. I will have to ask the other grandmother about going over there.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sorry if I'm late. It's 6:45 a.m. on Thursday and just seen the post. Maybe I can get there my supper, being from michigan i's ging to take me a couple of minutes. I have my DH drive down, I sure there is someplace he can hang out. That way I can knit on the way down there. Been working on baby hats, mittens and booties for the girl next door. Finally got moved completely and know just comes the settleing of things. Not sure what I'm bringing yet but whatever it is it will be refreshing. Hold the fort down I'll be there soon.
I don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I have lots of things to share will be right back have to walk the dogs, 4am.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rose, the cookie recipie sound good. been looking for one with oatmeal and stuff in would it be posssible to share it with us. I would be grateful. I don't have any kids my self but the neighborhood kids would love them. Wait I do but DH is 57 and acts like one when he wants something.


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I have rhubarb pie and ice cream. Working on wristlets for the fall. It's a little cooler today, nice breeze


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yea Mrs. C. will you share . It sounds real good.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog how about that chocolate pound cake recipe. I have one I got from a family friend years ago. I could make that and bring. It is called 5 flavor pound it sure slides down good with fresh strawberries and homemade whipped topping


----------



## floridashihtzu (Aug 7, 2011)

HEY !! Do y'all mind if I sit in this rocker over here? I put the slaw in the fridge till we're ready for it. Thanks for inviting me. You must have heard that I've been practicing porch sitting since 1968 when I married my sweet DH and his Georgia folk.Isn't that lake beautiful today? Mind if I work on my sock on two circs., it's kinda hot for too much work in my lap. Y'all been good?


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

and here I am with the lamingtons. Made lots for the school tuckshop as well. Shirleym.


trasara said:


> Just my luck after travelling from the other side of the world it looks like I missed it. And here I am with a fresh batch of ANZAC biscuits fresh from the oven.
> Oh well I will just pull up a rocker pull out the sock I'm knitting and wait someone may come along!!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm on my way--had to get the oil changed in the car for the trip and make the blueberry sauce for the cheesecake that I packed in my cooler. And, oh yes, had to pack the sweater I'm knitting--my first attempt at a cable (for real and not practice)

Can't wait to see all of you soon.!!

Karen


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

levone said:


> yes I wondered about that one too? Hubby made a carrot cake with pistaccios yesterday that was yummy. (couldn't find any walnuts - Masterchef has just finished here in Aussie.


I found the same recipe on this site. http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,166,149184-240195,00.html. I originally found it in a very old family homemade cookbook that went back to the early 1900's.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I understand how you feel,if I leave now I wil be there by,oh around next week, wait I will klick my heels and I'll be there. Oh my! it's hot! would you have a fan? this is to warm for me. I may live in a rain forest but it's not a hot one. I think I am going to melt! alot of us arw wondering when summer is coming or did it already come and go? Are high today, Aug 13, was 65 degrees.
Sorry I have to eat and runbut I have to get back home. Thank you for the invitation.
I needed to ask is the watermelon seeded or seedless? I love sitting on the porch and crocheting and talking and tell all you gals and maybe some of you guys what a really fun time I have on this forum. thank you for letting me tag along.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello. Just found you here. May I join you. The garden greens have been eaten by a woodchuck, but there are still lots of wild greens, and green beans that I picked before it found that row for a good salad. And new shallots from the garden. And there are some sunflower seeds in it too. This will be great for hot weather.

This month am working on a series of acrylic skinny scarves. Good projects in hot weather. I am curious. How long do people like their scarves?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I knew if I sat out here on the porch long enough some new friends would pop by. Its great to meet you all!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good mourning ladies and fellow knitters! Looks like we are going to have a large group today. I am going to pick up some awsome North Carolina barbecue, slaw and hushpuppies. I also have a huge peach cobbler in the oven. In my knitting bag I have a sweater that I am making for my granddaughter and a scarf that I am making for another granddaughter. See all of you soon. Got to check that cobbler :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spoons4me (Mar 14, 2011)

I am north of Myra in Alabama...and believe me, peach cobbler and SWEET iced tea is gonna be the venue for today...what a great breakfast, lunch AND dinner...lol...my find of eating on hot humid days like this...

I will be bringing my Feathers and Fans panel I am making for an afghan throw...and I am also crocheting sheep slippers...loops...pretty cute...


----------



## amma3779 (May 31, 2011)

Hello!! I am the emergency babysitter, and of course,I am needed this week, so I can only enjoy you all in spirit. I surely can't knit: baby is 2 and into everything. But the next time...Food looks good!


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

I have two beautiful skiens of blue soft yarn, they were given to me very soft not mohair, what can I do with 2 skiens. I don 't even know the brand just it is beautiful anyone have any ideas. need to make something for me this time.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Good Morning, a knitting bee would be good for the soul. I hope that I can join you! I made two blueberry pies last night, had a piece for breakfast along with a cup of coffee. 

Currently I am working on socks for my husband, a shawl, for myself and a blanket which will stay in the car.

Amazing weather in my neck of the woods! Perfect for hanging laundry on the line.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

That watermelon sounds delicious! I'm working on a baby sweater, but I'm not sure I'm thrilled with the bulky weight yarn...I'll try it a little longer and then decide whether to scrap it or not.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Bringing ham bbq's and cole slaw. Working on gloves for chrismas presents! Blanket is beautiful and baby is so cute!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Myra, maybe we can ride together and get to know each other along the way. I've got a beef brisket ready to go and will take my sock project along. Hope the porch is big cuz there are going to be lots of us there today. See ya'll soon!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

You ladies sure know how to have fun. I wish I had known about the get together sooner so I could have made the trip. So I guess I will just hang out here at the doctors office waiting room with my crochet project. I'm making a baby girl dress and bootie set for Christmas. I sure wish I had a baby grand-daughter to give it to. For now, I'll just make her dresses until she decides to arrive via one of my 4 kids...lol. Oh well, enjoy the day and hopefully I will be able to make the next bee.


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just checking to see if I'm welcome to join y'all since I'm a yankee. LOL Have to take my DH to the clinic for a blood test and then to work before I can come. He had an argument with a ladder over 3 years ago - guess who won? But now he's walking with a cane, for which we are truly thankful. I'll bring cream puffs from the state fair, but we'll have to cut them in quarters as they are quite large. Just look for someone "waddling" as I fell off a slippery dock, getting off a pontoon boat Sunday. We were camping with family. I'm OK, just really sore. See you later. 

Also thanks for hosting the bee! I'd like to make some new friends.
Elaine


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope it's okay if I join you with my fruit salad. I just love fruit salad on a hot day. Sorry I'm a little late. All the food looks delicious. I'm especially looking forward to the NC barbeque as I grew up in NC and I miss that good Southern cooking!! Working on winter hats for my kiddies. They are going to be snowmen hats. Also, crocheted blanket for my son. The baby blanket is adorable!!!! I too would like to get started on making socks I bought a book and everything but I'm a little nervous to start. How is everyone else doing this fine day?


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

dissi said:


> Finallly......I bring cammolmile and honey tea and ginger nuts....just completed HL's lilac cardi, am now starting a bright yellow(not neon) cardi for same little princess...did you see her pic with her blanket? she got it in the mail today!


How cute is that!
ICE in NJ


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Good Morning Elaine, 

A Yankee from WI...we are neighbors! I too was hoping Yankees were welcome...nice to "see" you here.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning one and all. My goodness what a lovely group of ladies. Well, I have got to get my self inside neating up a bathroom or two. I also have to run in and see El Doctor. Don;t you just love it. Hope everyone is still here when I return. Working on a new scarf and the aran sweater. What do we need from the store? Extra plates and napkins? Let me know before I leave.

Has Sewbiz arrived or Maryrose? Or Knittingneedles?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I Am bringing my Terra Exotic Vegetable Chips And some Dunkin' Donut Iced Coffee for snacks. I am still working on my daughter's place mats and the firwt of the baby blankets for the expected twins (WHY did I pick a pattern that takes 30 ROWS to make 4"?????) I have started my first sweater! Appears to be a simple pattern and comes in large sizes. It is simple stockinette with a garter stitch border and a Vee of garter stitch at the neck, front and back and shoulders. It looks to be lovely, and NO curling! I work on the sweater at home, the blanket during breaks and lunch at work, and the place mats for a change of pace whenever I feel like it.

I will try to post the pic and free pattern of the sweater here.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

dissi said:


> Finallly......I bring cammolmile and honey tea and ginger nuts....just completed HL's lilac cardi, am now starting a bright yellow(not neon) cardi for same little princess...did you see her pic with her blanket? she got it in the mail today!


WOW!! THat's really gorgeous!! How long did it take? It looks so snuggly and comfortable! Great job!!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

What's the saying "a day late and a dollar short" oh well lol , I'm here. That's the main thing. Well, I've brought my hats, working up some different techniques on the loom, quite pretty if I don't say so myself  lol Wow, who brought the little one? and a pretty little princess she is, just love that blankie  It's a bit cooler here today, so I don't mind doing some cooking, but unfortunately I have to be gone by 11:00 a.m. as I'm going for lunch with a good friend today, doesn't happen to often, so I'm glad for the break. Hope everyone makes it soon


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm new to a bee having just retired from teaching. I'll bring the homemade no sugar added apple butter and biscuits. My current project is a simple crochet baby blanket for my new grand baby ( don't know boy or girl). My daughter doesn't want to find out ahead. Will let you know after Sept 23 rd. So my blanket is in light green!
Don't have a local yarn shop or fabric shop. Have to drive 10 miles to get to the nearest JoAnn fabric store so I rely on my neighborhood Walmart for supplies. So far they've had everything I have needed. Except when I was making my daughter's nursery sheets and curtains. Then I made the trip to the closest JoAnn but they didn't have enough of the pattern she wanted and so I went 25 miles to the next closest one.
Really nice to meet all of you and to be here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Are we having fun yet? Of coarse yankees are welcome. My Mom was a yankee from Massachusetts. Barb, will put recipe here for chcoolate pound cake when DH can get cookbook for me. It is asked for a church gatherings. Real winner. WHAT IS THE BEST book to buy to learn how to do socks. Will probably do tube sock to start and want to use circs as much as possible. While on porch, I know one of you would be willing to help me.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! Sorry I'm late but I just saw the invitation! Anyway, I brought some baked beans that everyone seems to like. I am currently working on a dish towel (not dishcloth) but I recently made 2 dishcloths. I'm also working (off and on) on an afghan that has squares and each square is knitted in a different stitch. I've done all the easier ones so I'm taking a break on something easier to give my mind a rest. I need to use up more of a stash but lately I've been adding more yarn to it! I keep my grandbaby (a 2-1/2 year old boy) so I can't stay long but I will try to stop in again - off and on.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Just goy back from reunions in Nebraska and Iowa. Pooped but bringing tuma and avacado salad. Made a sweater on the trip. Just have to sew it up. Also finished a scarf and started another one. Have knitting club later this afternoon so have to leave by 3:30. I'll be working on a baby sweater.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Is this get together for just southern ladies or would you let a poor lonesome northern gal join in? I'm in southern California if that helps but my heart still lives in Minn. I was married in the south, in Huntsville, Ala. and I did bring my world famous armmeretto cheesecake. Hoping for a positive reply. trouble


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad to be here. I always love talkign with other knitters. I belong to a knitting group but haven't been able to go for several months. I plan to go back this fall. Right now I'm working on a baby coccoon, a scarf to match a hat I made for a favorite niece, and I started a pair of socks. I'm having a little trouble. I adopted a kitten who loves to be on my lap and to eat my yarn. So, now I only knit when Mr. Freddy Tough Guy is asleep. 

I brought an oatmeal spice cake. My mother always made one to take when we visited family or friends. It is so good! It will be good with a cup of coffee or a glass of iced tea.

I hope everyone has a good day.

Karen


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Trouble, you come on and hang out with us on the back porch. I love cheesecake!!!

For us dieters/diabetics I have a huge amount of baby carrots, brocoli florettes, cauliflower chunks, sliced cukes, all together in platters. Just need someone to make some dip!

BTW, do you have a swimming pool around the corner where we can have a quick soaker to cool off?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I think we all need to post recipes for everything we are bringing to our get together. I just love cheesecake and lots of these other recipes sound scrump-de-li-icous!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hey Trouble, you come on and hang out with us on the back porch. I love cheesecake!!!
> 
> For us dieters/diabetics I have a huge amount of baby carrots, brocoli florettes, cauliflower chunks, sliced cukes, all together in platters. Just need someone to make some dip!
> 
> BTW, do you have a swimming pool around the corner where we can have a quick soaker to cool off?


As hot as it has been, I'm not above playing in the garden hose! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

FivePennyKnits said:


> I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.


Well now I am intrigued , do you actually have the book ? And if so would you reccommend it to others on tight budgets?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Trouble from San Diego, ride with me I am from Mojave desert we can take turns knitting or driving.
We will be in SD next week visiting daughter. What is your fav knitbshop there?
You all thanks for invite. My twin now lives in Charleston,SC and speaks Southernbeven though we are ex-NYers.
I brought fingerless mitts and NY cheesecake.
What could be more perfect a porch, new friends and knitting?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, nice group of ladies! I brought my baby blanket I'm working on and some great Arizona Mexican food--anyone for Machacho tacos? It's so nice to be out of 100 plus heat--love the cool breeze, great company and knitting friends!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hello ladies, nice to meet you all. bitsey, i would like to see your aran sweater displayed some day.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is called "Some day" I get about 6 rows a day with interruption. All my family left this am. Then Drs. Appt. My previous troubles came back to see, so I am hoping for a prescrip. by tomorrow. Meanwhile quiet day and maybe some knittingg if I feel up to it. Bitsey.

Maryrose, are you packed for the move?

I wait with anticipation for all of those lovely recipes. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, we're almost packed. will move next month, but we will be moving some things little by little.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

bitsey, i hope you feel better.


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got my bread in the oven and as soon as it gets done, I'll bring it. It's so good when it is hot and I love lots of butter on it so I'll bring that, too. Had a hard time learning to bake at 6,000 feet but finally mastered it!

I am knitting several projects, so I'll bring one of them to work on while we discuss what to do next. Just finished 2 wash cloths--stocking stuffers for 2 of my Great Grandchildren and have 2 more to make and I started on a blanket, booties and hat for the GGchild still in the oven!
Am working on some socks for one of my daughters--also a stocking stuffer, a kitchen towel and Barbie Doll clothes.
My children, some of my grandchildren and 2 greats will be here on the 20th. Some have already been here but couldn't come on the 20th because of school starting. We always have everyone's birthday party in August and mine is this Saturday so it will be a real treat to see everyone. See you soon and it sounds like we will be having plenty to eat for the picnic. Pat S. from CO


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, hot bread from the oven sounds delicious!


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello everyone! What a beautiful porch, love all your hanging baskets of flowers. Sorry I am a little late, was a little drive from Michigan and had to stop at that yarn shop and get some yarn for baby head band. I brought chocolate mint chip cookies, and some fresh cucumbers from the garden. I'll just sit over here in this rocker. I brought my little baby dress I finished last night to show you all.I have to sew up the t-strap mary janes and the leaf sweater I just took off the needles, so will get to it as we chat. I just love getting together like this.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

No swimming pool but I have a bird bath guarded by a warring butterfly? Will that do?


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

FivePennyKnits said:


> I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.


I just bought that book becasue it was recommended here and I love to make pretty things for my sister who has a bed and breakfast in Red Wind, Minn.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have home made lemon pepper rice salad today...and my fresh on the needles yellow cardigan...I love these new patterns with the ruffles along the bottom and im sure HL will look scrummy in it. Thanks for all the posts about how cute she is, I wish she was my gd, but as im on hold for that scenario (all three kids have told me good luck!) I guess i can spoil her and my neice and nephew...and Im hoping to also start my grandbaby hope chest this winter.....cant help but be prepared!.... hope your all having a beautiful day xxx


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hello Ladies (you know who you are) & Welcome to the first Weekly Knitting Bee!,
> 
> Welcome to my front porch. Isnt it a lovely day for our visit? I hope you enjoyed the lunch. Shrimp & Grits is a southern favorite of mine. The Smith County watermelon was a cool treat. But I think the slaw and hot potato salad were especially tasty today. I hope someone brought us some dessert?
> 
> ...


Oh so glad I made it. My son was in the hosp all last week & got home late yesterday. This morning was a follow up at the doctor & this afternoon the dentist for me, but, I have to put in my knitting/socializing before time gets away from me. I am working on one of the sleeves for DH's cardigan. I brought a wonderful NY Cheesecake from Junior's in Grand Central Station so everyone please enjoy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh Kneon, yum cheesecake from Juniors. We will have to tell Knittingneedles..she would love it. Bitsey


----------



## jdrob (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a wonderful time at the BEE. When is the next meeting?


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> FivePennyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.
> ...


Unfortunately I do not have the book....our book budget is pretty limited these days as well. i have seen it at several local libraries though. It is on my list to ask for as a gift. There are scarf patterns, sachets, I think even a bag or two. It does seem to be a good resource. I have never tried a pattern from it because I am a bit hesitant to knit something with really expensive yarn. Although, the yarn I am using for my husbands socks is cashmere, silk and merino. I seem to be doing just fine with that . Let me know if find the book and what you think of it.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Trouble said:


> FivePennyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.
> ...


Wow hand knitted things at a bed and breakfast sounds delightful! What a great sisternyou must be!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Is the party still going on? Sounds like it may be an all nighter (weeker). 
I on my way with a big tray of roasted vegetables. With all this scrumptious food I'll have to pay next week at WW. Anybody else? Maybe I won't weigh in so I can lose those extra pounds I put on. 
See ya'll soon. Bringing my sock yarn and I'm sure someone will teach me the art of sock making.


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Good afternoon (from Canada) Ladies.
Now this sounds like my kind of picnic. I know someone is bringing fruit salad but I make a pretty mean fruit salad with a pudding mix, I can always bring that.
I have three sweaters for my grandaughter on the go!
dissi - your baby blanket is beautiful!
Could you let me know where you got the pattern?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I know it's late, but we'll be here all night...right? I think I overlooked this invitation when it arrived, but now I see it was something important. Thanks for hosting this awesome event. I did bring some chicken salad if you're still hungry, and a chocolate cobbler still warm from the oven, PLUS a freezer of homemade vanilla ice cream. Also brought a big box of yarn from my stash - ya''ll help yourselves. Just brought a small project to work on since I know I won't get much knitting done with all the hoohah that's going on.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh yum, we have enough food to start a restaurant. But let's not too much work. Bitsey

And no knitting at restaurants.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Whew! the flight in from the west coast caused quite a delay. I must start earlier next time as the time zones give y'all a head start. I was planning on bringing crab patties...from the Nw for a treat, but sounds like I'd better wait til next time. 
I AM bringing a bright red sweater...about to start the second sleeve. Sure is nice to see all of you!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Sooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry I am so late but my flight was cancelled and then I lost the Brownies that I made but.. Whew... 
here I am and Its so nice to meet you all!!!
My knitting today is finishing up the Midwest Scarf that I started last year... Its about time I got it off the needles...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> Whew! the flight in from the west coast caused quite a delay. I must start earlier next time as the time zones give y'all a head start. I was planning on bringing crab patties...from the Nw for a treat, but sounds like I'd better wait til next time.
> I AM bringing a bright red sweater...about to start the second sleeve. Sure is nice to see all of you!


Oh no, bring them now!! this front porch doesnt move locations until next Wednesday! until then, please do join us! I will bring the butter for them. Will someone join us and bring some crab legs too?? melted hot garlic butter!

Sigh, with all this food sampling going on, I may only knit one round on each of my socks!! haha, I am having fun with all of you on the porch!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know what is going to happen....we will all need to ge on a diet.....let's see The Drinking Man's Diet, or no carbs diet, or the good old no sugar and 1/2 a grpefruit with every meal. Makes you feel like to enamel is coming off your teeth. The only thing allowed on salads is vinegr or lemon juice. I say I will exercise in the pool. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I know what is going to happen....we will all need to ge on a diet.....let's see The Drinking Man's Diet, or no carbs diet, or the good old no sugar and 1/2 a grpefruit with every meal. Makes you feel like to enamel is coming off your teeth. The only thing allowed on salads is vinegr or lemon juice. I say I will exercise in the pool. Bitsey


Bitsey, do you ever eat broiled grapefruit? Yummy :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No I have never tried it. I have a feeling it would taste sweet. I know fruits on the grill get really sweet. I like kind of tart fruits. Bitsey.......Are you going to make us all broiled grpefruit?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I think we have enough food for now, lol... But if you want to try it, just slice your grapefruit in half, put a teaspoon of vanilla flavoring on each half, and broil til your liking... My daughter sprinkles brown sugar on hers....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been looking all over for you guys.. couldn't find it .. of course it was under a totally different name than the one I was looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I have to read pages and pages of comments.. .UGH


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

I have never tried the vanilla but do like the brown sugar! Yum! my grandma used to top her broiled grapefruit with a marcino cherry.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Love those cherries. Hey Knitting where is Sewbiz and maryrose. Sewbiz must be shopping. Bitsey


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Just catching up from Minnesota! I am finishing up an entrelac scarf, then have a pair of socks on the needles with more planned. Had a grilled chicken salad for lunch and had the nicest surprise at Starbucks drive through. The car in front of me paid for my coffee! How nice!
Beth


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

ghosking said:


> What's the saying "a day late and a dollar short" oh well lol , I'm here.
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Glad I read through the comments first. I am a day late, but many dollars short.
> 
> ...


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello! All of you wonderful, welcoming needle crafters. I have been reading about your "party", and I'd like to join in, if I'm not too late. I'll just pack these almost cooled biscuits in a container, and get a jar of apple jelly. My roommate had some on his toast this morning, and smacked his lips  
I have finished the heel of one sock ,I am knitting for my Mother, and I've just cast on a scarf in a nubby yarn. Isn't it just grand rocking, knitting and enjoying such good company and yummy eats!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have been looking all over for you guys.. couldn't find it .. of course it was under a totally different name than the one I was looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I have to read pages and pages of comments.. .UGH


The admin moved us from chat to main....does that mean we are moving up in the world?...

Glad you found your way here.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i'm right here, but i have alot of housework to do. so i have to leave this paradise chat for awhile.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

missblu said:


> Is the party still going on? Sounds like it may be an all nighter (weeker).
> I on my way with a big tray of roasted vegetables. With all this scrumptious food I'll have to pay next week at WW. Anybody else? Maybe I won't weigh in so I can lose those extra pounds I put on.
> See ya'll soon. Bringing my sock yarn and I'm sure someone will teach me the art of sock making.


YUMMMMMMMMMMM roasted veggies!!! Are you also bringing the creamy Italian dressing to go with it?


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Well we sure have gotten a lot of knitters to come visit since I popped in this morning. I couldn't stay long because my daughter brought my grandbaby over. I'm putting him down for a nap now so I decided to pop in again for a short while. All the food sounds really good. I think we are doing more visiting than knitting though! We have a great group - don't we?


----------



## judistaton (Mar 5, 2011)

Morning, Girls......I'm on my way, if the highway doesn't melt before I get there! It's so hot and dry here that the fire hydrants are whistling for the dogs to come on over!!
I've got some luscious pound cake w/ sliced peaches and cream. Also, I am bringing a jar of Mama's pickles. Can't have a good lunch w/o them!
I'm trying to "stay with" this bolero vest, but I've really had to talk to myself about continuing! I've never done anything w/ seams.......and probably will never do it again!
On other needles are one sock (the other's finished) and a baby cocoon sack that just goes round and round. I'm bringing it to the bee 'cause it's a good one to work on while I talk and visit! See y'all soon...........


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

Gee, sure hope I'm not too late for some of that Hot Potato Salad..had a few errands to run first then I had to rush home to let the dog out..then, I had to turn around and go back home because I forgot the most important thing, my new project of another pair of socks..sure hope we have some cold weather here this winter so I can wear my new socks I've been knitting..I have some nice cold Watermelon to share with you all..looking forward to next week's Bee..Nancy


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

So sorry I will not be joining you this week. Mom took a tumble this morning and we just got back from ER. She checked out ok and is now sleeping. I will see you all next week at Bitsey's and will bring my Southern Pecan Pie and home made ice cream. BTW May I bring my mom? Do you have a rocker with pads and a seat belt?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You better believe you bring your mama. Everyone's mama is welcome. At my house huh? Ok, we will sit on the screen porch and look at the water and maybe some boats wil glide by.Also maybe hubby will put in the crab traps and we will have some steamed crabs and sweet tea. If you so desire. Bitsey


----------



## nisei (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all
I know it's a bit late but I've been frying my mom's fried chicken--I know--Chinese and fired chicken?! It's really good and everyone loves it--popular request.

I have too many items in wip right now--some so old that I cringe when I think about it. But I'm hoping to finish the last sleeve and put the vest together as it is my most recent project--wait no, I hae started 2 finger mittens in orange for the Giants games--cold in SF--but I'm originally from the Carmel/Monterey in CA--now living in the Silicon Valley area. Weather is perfect right now. 

Oops, gotta watch the chicken, will be there shortly.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi my husband will gladly take that southern pecan pie, his favorite dessert.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You better believe you bring your mama. Everyone's mama is welcome. At my house huh? Ok, we will sit on the screen porch and look at the water and maybe some boats wil glide by.Also maybe hubby will put in the crab traps and we will have some steamed crabs and sweet tea. If you so desire. Bitsey


Chuckles Bitsey, yup you are hosting next week's knitting bee -- as per the first post, you were the first to respond, so you get us all out on your porch, backyard, or where ever you want to host this event!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate you all!!! You all seem to have time to chat and eat and knit!!!!

WAAAH WAAAH WAAAH ... I want to too.. 

Oh well, got to get back to work..

Bite off more than I can chew!!!

Just started a facebook page for wives and MILs of Military!! It's way more work than I thought!!!!


WAAAH WAAAH WAAAH!!!!!

See Ya'll later!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh knitting we love you. Bitsey


----------



## pamalou (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there I am from Niagara Falls now living in Georgia. Just love this website


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh knitting we love you. Bitsey


love you too!!! all of you!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You better believe you bring your mama. Everyone's mama is welcome. At my house huh? Ok, we will sit on the screen porch and look at the water and maybe some boats wil glide by.Also maybe hubby will put in the crab traps and we will have some steamed crabs and sweet tea. If you so desire. Bitsey


Okay Bitsey, you got me outta hiding with the steamed crabs YUMMY  I'll bring the drawn butter  lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good ghosking. Right now though, I feel so crappy (running a temp) with this damn infection, don't know If I will be back tonight. You all don;t you dare have too much fun without me. I will miss you all. Bitsey


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We will all be sending wellness vibes your way Bitsey.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Right now though, I feel so crappy (running a temp) with this damn infection, don't know If I will be back tonight. You all don;t you dare have too much fun without me. I will miss you all. Bitsey


Hi Bitsey, we will carry on knitting your project for you, we just need to find your knitting pattern! Meantime, its bed and hot toddy for you (more toddy than hot!). Take it easy. Maybe someone will drop by with some homemade chicken noodle soup with dumplings for you!
Luv you lots n lots, take care, from the back porch knitting bee.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am bringing my fried chicken, homemade potato salad,iwth dill pickles in it & my pasta salad. I am also bringing the baby afghan that I am knitting on a loom as the baby will be born at 7:30 am on 09-06-11 a c-section. I will also bring my grandma Goldie's homemade chicken & dumplins


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi gals! Just rounding the house again - have to keep my leg limber or it stiffens up. Haven't been able to sit and knit and visit yet - just checking in now and again. And now it is time to pick up DH from work, so won't be back before tomorrow sometime.

You sure know how to have a good time! Thanks for letting this old yankee join in. Where do you live FivePenny? Maybe I can swing by and pick you up next time.

Thanks for the recipes too everyone. I collect them and can't wait to try the potato salad and Hermit cookies on my family. Oh, and Pocahontas, could you bring your chocolate cobbler recipe next time. It sounds sooo good - my family are chocoholics and would like to surprise them.

Bitsey, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Take care of yourself now! And Sutalle, I hope your Mama gets better real soon. Make sure to bring her along when she's ready.

And Knittingneedles, don't feel badly about just popping in when you can. That's all I can do as well. We're just glad you can come when you can.

Good Night all! See you tomorrow!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Nancy Jane said:


> Gee, sure hope I'm not too late for some of that Hot Potato Salad..had a few errands to run first then I had to rush home to let the dog out..then, I had to turn around and go back home because I forgot the most important thing, my new project of another pair of socks..sure hope we have some cold weather here this winter so I can wear my new socks I've been knitting..I have some nice cold Watermelon to share with you all..looking forward to next week's Bee..Nancy


ahhhhh my favorite summer fruit!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately after hangin with all of you I have to pop off to work hope to drop back in again later, I am javeing a fight with the second sock I'm making the 5 dpns don't want to work for me I had no trouble with the first sock. ahahahahah


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sounds good ghosking. Right now though, I feel so crappy (running a temp) with this damn infection, don't know If I will be back tonight. You all don;t you dare have too much fun without me. I will miss you all. Bitsey


Oh My dear, take care of that nasty infection  Sorry hun, but don't want to catch it, and my immune system doesn't take muck  so although I would love those CRABS i'll pass until you are feeling better


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Crabs next week on the 17th. lots of meds then. Bitsey


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

sitting down now for the night, with my scarf and i bring meatballs in tomato and basil and freshly baked baguettes, ice cold cans of coke and hash browns.....really must go back to work....but with 2 deaths in the family in under two weeks i think i need the rest (spend more time with my online family!)

Bitsey get well wishes coming your way from here xxxx

see you all in the morning!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Whew!! Long drive from up here in Ontaro Canada. Hope to find a few neighbours here this week so we can carpool next week. I'm bringing along my cole slaw and some raspberry lemonade. I have been listening to all the WIP projects and wondering if maybe we could make an effort to each try to bring one project to the bee each week till we finish it. That way we could get all the help and encouragement we need to "get it off the needles" LOL. I am currently working on hats for the shelter in Toronto (my goal was a large 'green bag' full by September. It is only a little more than half full at the moment so busy as a beaver trying for a few more between the Christmas gifts that still need to be done and the spa set for my friend for her birthday which is what I am bringing today. Looking forward to these get togethers. Norah


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Whew!! Long drive from up here in Ontaro Canada. Hope to find a few neighbours here this week so we can carpool next week. I'm bringing along my cole slaw and some raspberry lemonade. I have been listening to all the WIP projects and wondering if maybe we could make an effort to each try to bring one project to the bee each week till we finish it. That way we could get all the help and encouragement we need to "get it off the needles" LOL. I am currently working on hats for the shelter in Toronto (my goal was a large 'green bag' full by September. It is only a little more than half full at the moment so busy as a beaver trying for a few more between the Christmas gifts that still need to be done and the spa set for my friend for her birthday which is what I am bringing today. Looking forward to these get togethers. Norah


I need someone to cheer me on, else my fall shawl is going to turn into a spring fling :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ghosking said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good ghosking. Right now though, I feel so crappy (running a temp) with this damn infection, don't know If I will be back tonight. You all don;t you dare have too much fun without me. I will miss you all. Bitsey
> ...


whoa! hold up! i go to work and you ladies are passing around cr____ um, germs! what kind of party is this turning into?, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> So sorry I will not be joining you this week. Mom took a tumble this morning and we just got back from ER. She checked out ok and is now sleeping. I will see you all next week at Bitsey's and will bring my Southern Pecan Pie and home made ice cream. BTW May I bring my mom? Do you have a rocker with pads and a seat belt?


oh i hope she is better...as we say here in the south, "Bless her heart!" (and that was the kind, sincere one...not the fake one we say because its the only nice thing we can offer)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, we're almost packed. will move next month, but we will be moving some things little by little.


maryrose, i got lost somewhere along the way and missed this...are you moving far? you could always come be my neighbor...i promise to show you where all the yarn is hiding in my neck of the woods :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trouble said:


> FivePennyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.
> ...


ok, you know i am waiting to see posts of what you made and your opinion :lol:


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

lol one...Its in your garage, in freshly labelled bags inside storage bins all cleary marked! shhh dont tell anyone here, but im going yarn shopping again on Saturday, back to my nice secluded LYS (or not so local, 36 mins by train) but it is well worth it! going to make sure i get what i need this time, as had "kids" with me last time and i felt like all three pairs of eyes were on what I was buying!....should go to bed really.....................................nite all xx


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Beth - I'm from Minnesota also. I grew up in Fairmont in the southern part about 9 miles from the Iowa border. My sister still lives in Red WingI just sent her a shawl as a suprise gift. I enjoy making things for other people but I'm a very slow knitter. Where in Minnasota are you? I have cousins in Minneapolis. I'm in San Diego now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, feeling alittle better. Aspirin kicked in. YOU CANNOT CATCH THIS IT CATCHES YOU INTERNALLY. Also my immune system is not as great anymore..lymphoma about 18 years ago. But everything a-ok. Should have meds tomorrow. But gosh I will miss you all so much. I will peek in tomorrow. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal: no, i will still be in northeastern pa. just another town.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i'm glad you're feeling a little better. just rest, maybe knit.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Elaine82 I am in Madison....would love to ride with you sometime!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Norah, I love the idea of encouraging each other to finish our projects. I kind of laughed at myself for bringing three things along today! Crazy! I think my shawl is top priority...as I need to complete it by sept. 5.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry I'm really late and missing out on lots of good 'eats'... but I have been having fun celebrating my birthday. A surprise party from my daughter's office complete with a basket of yarn cake. The cake was decorated as a basket with cupcake balls of yarn & 2 pair of knitting needles in it. Really unique. I should be able to post pictures later. 

I hope to join the party sooner next week. I'll try to have something on the needles by then. Been having a bit of a dry spell. Looking forward to getting acquainted with all you great people. (Noticed Tamarque joined in this week and know she can be counted on to bring something fresh and healthy.) xoxo to all Patsam


----------



## mamaw (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm on my way...a little late due to working today. Work isn't bad though....I knit while waiting for massage clients and the spa smells , music and atmosphere are soooo relaxing. Almost as good as a knitting bee on the front porch!!

I'll bring the mint julep!
Mamaw (aka Evelyn)


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, it sure sounds like you had a great day on the porch,rocking away, knitting and knoshing. Hopefully, I'll be able to join you next week.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!!! I am a day late, and today was a busy Dr. day for my DH...and it is already 9:30 pm but here I am!!!

How about some fruit gems and coffee!!!!

Bulldog..when I started knitting socks, I baught "Learn to knit socks" an americanschookof needlework booklet #1273.
12 designs ALL SUPER EASY!!! and fit well..by Edie Eckman.
I baught the booklet in Jo-Anns Happy knitting to all judy in oz


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Uh oh.... Don't tell Bitsey , but I just saw some russian winter socks on fb...I actuAlly felt tempted to search up the pattern....I quickly ran back to kp


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Ladies, I made it. Yes I will have a glass of that ice tea. Look I have a Red Velvet cake. The porch is just lovely and there actually a good breeze. I hope to finish my baby blanket. Been pretty busy the last few days down at the coast (Wilmington NC) having a new great grand child. It was a boy and he was name Noah. So very proud.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

yoohoo!!
I'm Home!!!
Hope everyone had a super day!

Myra


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did someone mention Red Velvet Cake????? Save me a piece!!!! I'll be right there!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> yoohoo!!
> I'm Home!!!
> Hope everyone had a super day!
> 
> Myra


Hi Myra, do tell us about your day! we love the gossip and tidbit gems that get passed around. Bitsey is feeling a little on the downside with running some fevers earlier today but seems she is doing better now. Chuckles, I ran a fever just reading the outdoor thermometer!! Its cooler now. There is great ice tea here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FivePennyKnits said:


> I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.


try e-bay. there are some good deals to be gotten, including cashmere yarns. Bought some silk and one cashmere skein very inexpensively. Just needs some patience to go through everything there. Just make sure you carefully check the yarn weight as other countries have different standards, especially China. They seem to be big producers of yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cornelianne said:


> I have two beautiful skiens of blue soft yarn, they were given to me very soft not mohair, what can I do with 2 skiens. I don 't even know the brand just it is beautiful anyone have any ideas. need to make something for me this time.


depending on yardage--a hat, a scarf for kid or adult. 
what weight is the yarn? fingerless mitts with a small lace pattern?


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

I would love to jump into this Knitting Bee and I am bringing along an Apple Cake. I have my "skully beanie" that I have been working on for a few months. Well I had to take a break from knitting because my right thumb and arm started acting up (still have issues so I have to take frequent breaks when I working on an intense project) but I have learned to knit without "throwing" the yarn and I'm thankful for all those knitting videos that helped me, since I'm a leftie too! Please forgive me, I've been talking too much...can I please have a glass of that lovely sweet ice tea?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm back from work I am parched a glass of that iced tea sounds great! I have always wanted to try red velvet cake I have a recipe but have not had chance to9 make it is it as good as I think it will be?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'm back from work I am parched a glass of that iced tea sounds great! I have always wanted to try red velvet cake I have a recipe but have not had chance to9 make it is it as good as I think it will be?


Only one word for it!!

YUM!!!!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello from Down Under. I live in Canberra and am knitting dollies for Operation Christmas Child (Samaritans Purse). Many thanks goes to Jean Greenhowe and Jo Calvert for their free patterns. Here is a selection of dolls I have made varying the patterns just a little. Oops sorry didn't bring anything to share. Wednesday is KYB day (Know Your Bible bible study).


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok the plan will be this weekend I will make Red velvet cake. Do you recommend the cream cheese icing or is it better with another icing?
Sweet sue your dolls are very cute.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ok the plan will be this weekend I will make Red velvet cake. Do you recommend the cream cheese icing or is it better with another icing?
> Sweet sue your dolls are very cute.


YUM YUM YUM .. cream cheese frosting is just perfect!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks


Great take pix too!! so we can salivate


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Trying desperately to pack myself a picnic cooler to hang out with you on your front porch! ok got it, oh darn, the ice cream just melted all over my knitting!! hang on, be right there in a minute....
> 
> How do I get a nasty stain out of my knitting or any knitted item?? Some stuff like gum or tomatoe stains just dont want to come out. I dont want to use bleach and that bleach for unbleachables doesnt work. Suggestions?? :?: :?:


well, with gum, you pack it in ice and crack it off when it freezes... but the tomato stains will have to wait for another comment... if worse comes to worse, you can knit an applique.... I have done this many times for various reasons....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Trouble said:


> FivePennyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I am always intrigued by this book, Luxury Yarn One-Skein Wonders: 101 Small Indulgences. If I am ever able to buy luxury yarns it will have to be just one skein at a time! I have looked often at this book in the store....lots of lovely projects for you or to make as gifts.
> ...


Before you start anything from the book always check Storey Publishing's website for corrections. That book had errors in over 25% of the patterns! I have a design in the book (Lacy Leaf Alpaca-Angora Hat) and they omitted one of my chart symbols. All the corrections are on the website, tho, so be sure to check.

It's a great book of patterns, just like all the One Skein Wonders books. You can't beat 101 patterns for $12!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hello from Down Under. I live in Canberra and am knitting dollies for Operation Christmas Child (Samaritans Purse). Many thanks goes to Jean Greenhowe and Jo Calvert for their free patterns. Here is a selection of dolls I have made varying the patterns just a little. Oops sorry didn't bring anything to share. Wednesday is KYB day (Know Your Bible bible study).


The dolls are FABULOUS! Thank you so much for supporting Samaritan's Purse and Operation Christmas Child.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I hate you all!!! You all seem to have time to chat and eat and knit!!!!
> 
> WAAAH WAAAH WAAAH ... I want to too..
> 
> ...


Some times you gotta 'just say NO'... Seems you are already doing so much with the Knit Locker. I hope you have some play time for YOU, as well. Don't get stretched too thin!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I hate you all!!! You all seem to have time to chat and eat and knit!!!!
> ...


Thanks Sewbizgirl, I will remember that!! did get a pedi yesterday!!! That's for me, isn't it???

My son is helping me with the website (actually he is doing most of it.. He wants me to rewrite all the patterns in a particular format so that they all look concise and uniformly, he tries to tell me not to be so wordy.. but i tell him that is necessary to a pattern to explain what to do next. He will never be a knitter! But he does know how to build a website!!! lol..

So much work, so little time...

Oh and I got my first package for the troops.. tomorrow I hope to post a pix on the site.. 2 pairs of cotton socks... they are so soft and cozy!
I can't wait to have enough to send to the troops and then hopefully the troops will answer and maybe take pix with the gifts!!! That would be fun!!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

ICE said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > Finallly......I bring cammolmile and honey tea and ginger nuts....just completed HL's lilac cardi, am now starting a bright yellow(not neon) cardi for same little princess...did you see her pic with her blanket? she got it in the mail today!
> ...


ICE may I ask you where in N.J. you live. just towns around you, not address or any thing. I lived in N.J. for 30years never heard of the town.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Knittingneedles, it is such a wonderful thing you are doing! Warms my heart to hear your updates


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow a virtual knitting gathering. What a great idea. I will bring a fresh veggie tray. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Now I'm gonna have to go check out that one-skein wonders book.....And I just might have to make a red velvet cake too. Yum!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Thanks Sewbizgirl, I will remember that!! did get a pedi yesterday!!! That's for me, isn't it???
> 
> My son is helping me with the website (actually he is doing most of it.. He wants me to rewrite all the patterns in a particular format so that they all look concise and uniformly, he tries to tell me not to be so wordy.. but i tell him that is necessary to a pattern to explain what to do next. He will never be a knitter! But he does know how to build a website!!! lol..
> 
> ...


I'm getting ready to start something for your effort! I don't know how much I can do but I want to do something...

I've never had a pedi, but I'm sure anything on your feet would be wonderful. Did they include a foot massage?  I won't let anyone paint anything on my nails, but I know they can buff them and leave them natural and they look pretty.

Over at the Resort I'm sure there is a spa someplace on the property where we can all get virtual foot massages and everything else! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> Now I'm gonna have to go check out that one-skein wonders book.....And I just might have to make a red velvet cake too. Yum!!


There are FOUR of them, and a fifth one is in the works... There's the original 101 One Skein Wonders, then Designer One Skein Wonders, Luxury Yarn One Skein Wonders, and Sock Yarn One Skein Wonders.

They did much better catching errors with the last one (Sock Yarn) and there are very few. The first three were rushed a bit and have errors, but of course those would all be corrected in the books by the second printing. Check Storey's website for corrections on any of the books, before you start knitting, in case you have a first printing.

This is a good idea with any new knitting book or magazine, but we don't usually think to do it!


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

A pedi is a wonderful treat!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Paulette, thank you for the fresh veggie tray. It will go well with my wild garden salad. Maybe will bring a soy sauce/ginger dressing that will go with both.

Will also bring my scarf knitting. Goal is for 12 scarves this month--have made about 3 so far. This is acrylic month; September will be natural fiber month. Really hoping to be accepted into this December craft fair in town.

Want to tell you how busy this month is for me--knitting wise. Just bought thelarge set Hiya Hiya interchangeable metal needles. Can't wait to receive them. Paradise Fibers was fun to deal with on that order. 

Also, bought 3 Elizabeth Zimmerman books via Amazon.com. They had several of her books used so the price was very good. Knitting W/O Tears; Knitting Workshop; Knitters Almanac. This should give me an up front and personal sense of this woman and her work.

Morning here was 55 degrees onwaking. Hope you are getting some of the cool down there.


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

When my husband was alive I always made him a Red Velvet cake in heart shaped pans for his birthday which was in Feb.
I used a frosting that had coconut in it and it was delicious. I put a few drops of red food coloring in the frosting and made it pink. It was, also, very beautiful. One of my daughters makes it for members of her club each Valentines day. It is yummy and I think I'll make one for my children when they all get here next week--it will be that or the Chocolate Trifle that is my favorite! Tomorrow is my birthday and that is why my kids are coming. In August, we always have everybody's birthday party and it ends up being a Family Reunion. Fun, fun, fun! Pat in CO.


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pat, have fun with your family!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Quick question - am just heading out to the Mall and cannot remember the name of the magazine that had the "SUNSHINE BABE" little yellow sweater pattern in it, only that it was a July 2011 issue. Have searched on here but cannot come up with the right page. Thanks in advance Norah


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pat S, We should all take pictures of our red velvet cakes for next weeks bee.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Just poking my head in for a quick visit!! LOL
I am at work, so can't stay long. I am drinking my coffee and typing away on paperwork. Will stop back in at lunch. Save a plate for me!! 

Myra :lol:


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Enjoy your family and celebrations.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

tamarque
Depends on what type of person you are as to weather or not you like Elizabeth Zimmerman. I love her but others don't like her at all. I can follow her patterns as she wrote them. Her daughter tried to re-write them and improve the directions. I Love her folksy way of putting things. The books I have are like she is sitting there talking knitting with you.
Pat
Happy Birthday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, Sutalee Stitcher. We have discussions here on KP that make EZ's controversy apparent. I am more like you and can handle the casual and generic approach to our craft Some people need a more proscriptive approach from teaching. Others have also described the sense of her presence when reading her books. Nonetheless, I am excited to have found such discounts for a work that I wanted to experience first hand.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll bring a Texas Sheet Cake even though it should be called an Arizona sheet cake! <g> Just hope I don't get chocolate on my knitting! Another 4 inches and this baby blanket is done! That makes 3 for my friend to choose from for her daughter's first baby. The others go to Luke Air Force Base for military wives. We live right in the flight path for those incredible jets--always feel protected! I so remember right after 9-11 when all aircraft except military were grounded. I was on playground duty and I heard a plane. I looked up and saw one of our Luke guys up there protecting us. I say a lot of prayers for those guys every time I hear them overhead.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Knittingneedles, it is such a wonderful thing you are doing! Warms my heart to hear your updates


Thanks.. I am just hoping that everyone who promised will come for the boys and that it will continue throughout the winter.. and until they all come home.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Juleen said:


> I'll bring a Texas Sheet Cake even though it should be called an Arizona sheet cake! <g> Just hope I don't get chocolate on my knitting! Another 4 inches and this baby blanket is done! That makes 3 for my friend to choose from for her daughter's first baby. The others go to Luke Air Force Base for military wives. We live right in the flight path for those incredible jets--always feel protected! I so remember right after 9-11 when all aircraft except military were grounded. I was on playground duty and I heard a plane. I looked up and saw one of our Luke guys up there protecting us. I say a lot of prayers for those guys every time I hear them overhead.


I am right outside of the flight path and love to see them fly in formation. I always feel like I am at an air show. I am not worried about protection where we live... Who in their right mind wants to come to where it's 110 in the shade? lol... have you seen our Arizona post for a meet up in October??? Camilla started it and it looks like it will be a huge success..


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl - Thanks for pointing the corrections web site out. I would never have thought of that. I'm putting a note in my book to check the correction web site even as I type. I would have been very frustrated had a project not come out. Not that it would be the first one not to come out but the goal here is to make things that look good. Thanks again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sewbizgirl, I will remember that!! did get a pedi yesterday!!! That's for me, isn't it???
> ...


It doesn't look like anyone goes to the resort anymore. I guess they all retired or something.

The pedis I get do a foot and leg massage and you also sit in a massage chair.

A long time ago someone taught me that a pedicure is a simple way to keep your feet clean and nice and healthy and it is a small way to pamper yourself every few months. And they look great in sandals. 
Everyone should have a mani pedi once in their lives.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree. I have a pedi every other week and it is my little slice of heaven. Something I do just for myself.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to tell you the truth.. the person who made me realize that you have to pamper yourself was an old boyfriend who said.. 

If you don't pamper yourself, why do you think we should pamper you? And how will we know to pamper you if we don't see you pampering yourself??

He was right, since men are so clueless we need to show them the way, don't you think?


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I am popping in again briefly because I am keeping my grandson again today - keep him every weekday while my daughter works. My husband will be keeping him for me though while I come to join in on the fun here! Anyway, I am bringing a Coca Cola Cake today and some vanilla ice cream. Hope everyone will enjoy it. I'm continuing to work on my dish towel because I only get to knit at night usually. I really think sweetsue's little dolls are so adorable!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Since folks are on line a question: I mailed my swap package and tracked it. According to the PO it was delivered but I have heard not one word from my secret pal. I have checked her messages and she has been on a couple of forums. OK the question is should I PM her to make sure she got it? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Since folks are on line a question: I mailed my swap package and tracked it. According to the PO it was delivered but I have heard not one word from my secret pal. I have checked her messages and she has been on a couple of forums. OK the question is should I PM her to make sure she got it? Bitsey


I would. Just to make sure it went to the right address. I use UPS a lot to mail to my employer, and often the tracking says "Delivered, left at door." They just don't say WHICH door. They have lost our packages or put them at the wrong address many times. :-(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I went ahead and PMed her. I have yet to hear so maybe she is away. Bitsey


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope, I didn't see the Arizona October meetup! Where is it and when? Sounds like it would be great fun!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Nope, I didn't see the Arizona October meetup! Where is it and when? Sounds like it would be great fun!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20612-1.html

There you go!!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone!! Just got home and rec'd this e-mail from a friend and thought that since so many of us are travelling you might want to see this. Ho
















Windows Live




Hotmail (999+) 
Messenger 
SkyDrive 
MSN 



&#9660;

Norah Ledermann


















profile | sign out





Hotmail






Inbox (22605)






Folders



Junk (634)
Drafts (3)
Sent 
Deleted (1)
BEETON MANOR CALENDAR 
Cake Recipes 
cooking 
Family Pictures 
guild constitution 
knitting (11)
PFAFF CORRESPONDENCE 
POETRY 
Quilt info (5)
Quiltville Info 
SPIN-OFF MAG 
The Quilt Show (2)
New folder





Quick views

Flagged 
Photos (1823)
Office docs (111)




Messenger



















No friends are online.





Sign out of Messenger



Home
Contacts
Calendar













New
|
Reply
Reply all
Forward
|
Delete
Junk

Sweep &#9660;





Mark as &#9660;






Move to &#9660;




















































|


&#9660;






Options &#9660;





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































|
Back to messages

Hotel/motel scam&#8207;












12:32 PM 



Reply &#9660;

















Anne C

To Mary, Norah









































































































Hotel/Motel Scam










Hotel/Motel Scam (This one is so simple it is shocking)


This is kinda scary if only because of how simple it is.


I'll bet this works all too often.


You arrive at your hotel and check in at the front desk. 
When checking in, you give the front desk your credit card (for all the charges for your room). 
You get to your room and settle in.


Someone calls the front desk and asks for (example) Room 620 (which happens to be your room). 
Your phone rings in your room.


You answer and the person on the other end says the following:


'This is the front desk. 
When checking in, we came cross a problem with your charge card information.
Please re-read me your credit card number and verify the last 3 digits numbers 
on the reverse side of your charge card.'


Not thinking anything you might give this person your information, since the call seems to have come from the front desk. 
But actually, it is a scam of someone calling from outside the hotel/front desk.


They ask for a random room number, 
then, ask you for credit card information and address information, 
sounding so professional that you do think you are talking to the front desk.



If you ever encounter this problem on your vacation,
tell the caller that you will be down at the front desk to clear up any problems ...


Then, go to the front desk and ask if there was a problem. 
If there was none, inform the manager of the hotel that someone called to scam


you of your credit card information, acting like a front desk employee.



This was sent by someone who has been duped ... and is still clearing up the mess ...



P.S. Please, everyone, help spread the word by forwarding this email to everyone you know. 
Who knows, you might just help someone avoid a nasty experience.



ANYONE travelling should be aware of this one!


Don't tell them anything, just say, I'll be right down to the desk to clear it up.









































































New
|
Reply
Reply all
Forward
|
Delete
Junk

Sweep &#9660;





Mark as &#9660;






Move to &#9660;




















































|









Close ad




© 2011 Microsoft
Terms
Privacy
About our ads
Advertise
Developers




Help Center
Feedback
English
























































































































































Windows Live




Hotmail (999+) 
Messenger 
SkyDrive 
MSN 



&#9660;

Norah Ledermann


















profile | sign out





Hotmail






Inbox (22605)






Folders



Junk (634)
Drafts (3)
Sent 
Deleted (1)
BEETON MANOR CALENDAR 
Cake Recipes 
cooking 
Family Pictures 
guild constitution 
knitting (11)
PFAFF CORRESPONDENCE 
POETRY 
Quilt info (5)
Quiltville Info 
SPIN-OFF MAG 
The Quilt Show (2)
New folder





Quick views

Flagged 
Photos (1823)
Office docs (111)




Messenger



















No friends are online.





Sign out of Messenger



Home
Contacts
Calendar













New
|
Reply
Reply all
Forward
|
Delete
Junk

Sweep &#9660;





Mark as &#9660;






Move to &#9660;




















































|


&#9660;






Options &#9660;





















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































|
Back to messages

Hotel/motel scam&#8207;












12:32 PM 



Reply &#9660;

















Anne C

To Mary, Norah









































































































Hotel/Motel Scam










Hotel/Motel Scam (This one is so simple it is shocking)


This is kinda scary if only because of how simple it is.


I'll bet this works all too often.


You arrive at your hotel and check in at the front desk. 
When checking in, you give the front desk your credit card (for all the charges for your room). 
You get to your room and settle in.


Someone calls the front desk and asks for (example) Room 620 (which happens to be your room). 
Your phone rings in your room.


You answer and the person on the other end says the following:


'This is the front desk. 
When checking in, we came cross a problem with your charge card information.
Please re-read me your credit card number and verify the last 3 digits numbers 
on the reverse side of your charge card.'


Not thinking anything you might give this person your information, since the call seems to have come from the front desk. 
But actually, it is a scam of someone calling from outside the hotel/front desk.


They ask for a random room number, 
then, ask you for credit card information and address information, 
sounding so professional that you do think you are talking to the front desk.



If you ever encounter this problem on your vacation,
tell the caller that you will be down at the front desk to clear up any problems ...


Then, go to the front desk and ask if there was a problem. 
If there was none, inform the manager of the hotel that someone called to scam


you of your credit card information, acting like a front desk employee.



This was sent by someone who has been duped ... and is still clearing up the mess ...



P.S. Please, everyone, help spread the word by forwarding this email to everyone you know. 
Who knows, you might just help someone avoid a nasty experience.



ANYONE travelling should be aware of this one!


Don't tell them anything, just say, I'll be right down to the desk to clear it up.









































































New
|
Reply
Reply all
Forward
|
Delete
Junk

Sweep &#9660;





Mark as &#9660;






Move to &#9660;




















































|









Close ad




© 2011 Microsoft
Terms
Privacy
About our ads
Advertise
Developers




Help Center
Feedback
English











































































































































pe I'm doing this right


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

So very sorry for that mess. The message was about hotel/motel scams. When you need to show your credit card on check-in then a short time later you get a call implying that it is someone from the desk letting you know there was a problem with your card and they need you to verify the account number including the 3 digit security code on the back. PLEASE DO NOT give out this info over the phone but say you will be right down to attend to the situation and if the clerk did not call you can then notify them that someone in the hotel is scamming their patrons and the proper authorities can be notified. This happened just recently and it meant a complete change of credential and a fee for a watchdog on this account for the person it happened to. Please take care when travelling especially all those on their way to the Bee.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> So very sorry for that mess. The message was about hotel/motel scams. When you need to show your credit card on check-in then a short time later you get a call implying that it is someone from the desk letting you know there was a problem with your card and they need you to verify the account number including the 3 digit security code on the back. PLEASE DO NOT give out this info over the phone but say you will be right down to attend to the situation and if the clerk did not call you can then notify them that someone in the hotel is scamming their patrons and the proper authorities can be notified. This happened just recently and it meant a complete change of credential and a fee for a watchdog on this account for the person it happened to. Please take care when travelling especially all those on their way to the Bee.


Thank you for pointing this out to us. It may not ever happen you one of us, but then, one never knows! Many people are traveling at this time of year and it doesnt hurt to be reminded of scammers. :thumbup:


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Sweet mSue...Your dolls are so special!!!!!! They will make lots of children happy....judy in oz


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I use the cream cheese icing that what my family prefers.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Found out this week Red velvet cake was made the first time in the 40's when they could not get chocolate.



Betulove said:


> I use the cream cheese icing that what my family prefers.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It doesn't look like anyone goes to the resort anymore. I guess they all retired or something.


This thread seems to have retired the Resort.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> So very sorry for that mess. The message was about hotel/motel scams. When you need to show your credit card on check-in then a short time later you get a call implying that it is someone from the desk letting you know there was a problem with your card and they need you to verify the account number including the 3 digit security code on the back. PLEASE DO NOT give out this info over the phone but say you will be right down to attend to the situation and if the clerk did not call you can then notify them that someone in the hotel is scamming their patrons and the proper authorities can be notified. This happened just recently and it meant a complete change of credential and a fee for a watchdog on this account for the person it happened to. Please take care when travelling especially all those on their way to the Bee.


This is an urban legend... here is what Snopes says about it:
http://www.snopes.com/fraud/phishing/hotel.asp

We all get these types of forwarded emails. They probably should not be posted on this site. At least not outside of the chitchat section.


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Well "Knitting Bee" friends, I completed the skully beanie I was working on while I was knitting and listening to you all chat away. It is hard for me to chat when i am doing a project with fair isle knitting...need to keep my place with the pattern. I have handwashed it, rolled it in a towel and now have it on my handy dandy mannequin head I got from Hobby Lobby to make sure it all lays down flat. So glad I had you all to listen to while I was finishing the project...now to get back to my other projects. BTW...that Red Velvet Cake sounds delish!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Great Hat!!!!


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks! It was fun to make, but alot of work too! The pattern is available thru Knit Picks, really cheap!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R u kidding??? no way i can do that!! not yet at least, but thanks


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so far behind on reading my email and visiting KP. Been a busy week between work and visiting family and friends. Now I get to visit my KP friends. Morning All. I finally finished the skirt I started on in June. It's made from Cascade Yarns 100% Peruvian wool and because it was so hot for so long it had to set on the sidelines. I still need to block it, but once that is done will post a picture and the link. I had one skein left so I'm now working on a wrap to go with the skirt.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds lovely!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

ConnieS said:


> Well "Knitting Bee" friends, I completed the skully beanie I was working on while I was knitting and listening to you all chat away. It is hard for me to chat when i am doing a project with fair isle knitting...need to keep my place with the pattern. I have handwashed it, rolled it in a towel and now have it on my handy dandy mannequin head I got from Hobby Lobby to make sure it all lays down flat. So glad I had you all to listen to while I was finishing the project...now to get back to my other projects. BTW...that Red Velvet Cake sounds delish!


This is great! What yarn is the color transitioning one? Very pretty colors!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

past said:


> I am so far behind on reading my email and visiting KP. Been a busy week between work and visiting family and friends. Now I get to visit my KP friends. Morning All. I finally finished the skirt I started on in June. It's made from Cascade Yarns 100% Peruvian wool and because it was so hot for so long it had to set on the sidelines. I still need to block it, but once that is done will post a picture and the link. I had one skein left so I'm now working on a wrap to go with the skirt.


Good to hear from you, Past! I was wondering where you'd been.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We are so ambitious on the knitting bee.. skull caps, skirts.. tons of socks.. How cool...That skirt and wrap sound really nice. Can't wait to see a pix of them... 
I am tempted to make a skirt.. just don't know for whom yet!!
Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> We are so ambitious on the knitting bee.. skull caps, skirts.. tons of socks.. How cool...That skirt and wrap sound really nice. Can't wait to see a pix of them...
> I am tempted to make a skirt.. just don't know for whom yet!!
> Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday...


A skirt sounds like a lot of work for me. How about a knitted cotton apron? This is inspiration for me and perhaps someday....meanwhile, I am off to see if such a pattern exists! Need something to wear while cooking up such recipes as posted here!! chuckles 

Found a cute one! http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=3970

Dave, you can knit this up too! and design your own pockets!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, I have seen crocheted "dressy aprons" that one would wear for a party. Have not seen a knitted one. Bitsey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, I have seen crocheted "dressy aprons" that one would wear for a party. Have not seen a knitted one. Bitsey


I just posted a link for the first one I came across. I will go back and explore more! ;-)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just looked at my private messages sent and saw that my secret pal read my message about whether or not she got her package. Let me see If I hear from her. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Just looked at my private messages sent and saw that my secret pal read my message about whether or not she got her package. Let me see If I hear from her. Bitsey


Hope she got it...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, if she did not I would assume she would PM me. B


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Better late than never.  I must have been out of town and missed the invite. Hope I'm in time for desert. Would anyone care for some just picked corn on the cob. I'm working on a baby cardi, my princess cardi, a scarf, and trying to do double knit for the first time ( so far it's pretty easy, but hard to tell when you mess up).


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Yarn is from Knit Picks and is a Chroma Fingering Sock Yarn, color is North Woods and is $8.99 for a ball of 396 yards, I hardly used any of the ball, so I have enough to do another project with it. It was my first time working with that type of yarn, but I loved it!! The pattern is also there for a cost of $2.99 download.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

whodlum said:


> Better late than never.  I must have been out of town and missed the invite. Hope I'm in time for desert. Would anyone care for some just picked corn on the cob. I'm working on a baby cardi, my princess cardi, a scarf, and trying to do double knit for the first time ( so far it's pretty easy, but hard to tell when you mess up).


Whodlum, your avatar makes me smile every time I see it. Horses are such butt heads, aren't they? Your photo captures their true nature! Ha. :lol:


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I bet all his friends are going to want one...you could start a business! judy in oz


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry I didn't make the gathering. Maybe next time. You had some delish (Rachel Ray term).

I spent the day driving home from the cottage. I likely could have knit while in traffic but I had packed it in the way back. Not sure if I'd really dare do that.

Anyway I have a busy week. Scheduled for afternoon surgery on Monday. Surgery on a not so cooperative amputation site that just doesn't do what it is suppose to do. GRRRRRRR

If I have to stay in the hospital I have my knitting packed.

SEA


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry about the surgery Sea, but take care and you will be in all our prayers. Always take your knitting. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Luck to you, hope things go well and quickly..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

SEA, hope they get you fixed up... will be thinking of you.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

SEA said:


> Sorry I didn't make the gathering. Maybe next time. You had some delish (Rachel Ray term).
> 
> I spent the day driving home from the cottage. I likely could have knit while in traffic but I had packed it in the way back. Not sure if I'd really dare do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Trasara pattern is available on jean greenhowes site http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/patterns.html


trasara said:


> Ok the plan will be this weekend I will make Red velvet cake. Do you recommend the cream cheese icing or is it better with another icing?
> Sweet sue your dolls are very cute.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi May I join the Knitting Bee ?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

of course pull up a rocker and pull out your knitting!


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

Trasara--I use the original Red Velvet Icing. It keeps the cake moist and you can freeze the whole cake--in fact I think it is better after freezing. Here is the recipe:
1 C. milk 1/4 teasp salt
1 C. sugar 2 C. angel flake coconut 
1/2 C. flour 1 Tblsp. vanilla 
1/2 C. butter

In a double boiler, mix milk, flour and salt. Cook until VERY thick and cool to room temp. Cream butter and sugar and add to cooled mixture. Beat well. Add vanilla and coconut and beat with a mixer on medium speed for at least 15 minutes. Add a few drops of red food coloring to make the icing pink. It is very beautiful against the red cake. Frost cake and keep refrigerated.
Hope you like it. Pat in CO


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trasara this is almost identical to my recipe... The key is COOL TO ROOM TEMP.... just a tip


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi May I join the Knitting Bee ?


Of course you can! We are out on the porch so do join us. We have lots of snacks to go around. The favorite one seems to be the Red Velvet Cake. I googled this and there are so many recipes for it. The reason the chocolate cake had turned red was because the acid in the buttermilk turned the brown chocolate red! We also pull out our knitting/crochet project and work on these too! During the heat wave there is a garden hose to cool off with. Welcome! Do bring your cushion to help with your back! we will pamper you well. Chuckles! :wink:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> of course pull up a rocker and pull out your knitting!


Thank You trasara and everyone else. I'll have to bring my jello cake. It's refreshing on a Summers Day with whipped cream. I'm crocheting the Boys Cowboy Vest. I making it larger by using bigger needle sizes. It's going so fast. I also have in my bag the Barbie doll wedding gown. What is everyone working on?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Howdy from Arizona! I have spent a lot of time in Vegas when we used to go to National Finals Rodeo each year. Kind of a crazy time in that town. But, the shopping at Cowboy's Christmas--sigh!!! I think the vast majority of my house was decorated from there. Pull up a chair and we'll chat and knit!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey strawberry, boy we have quite a crowd. I think that is wonderful. Happy knitting everyne will check in later. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the icing tips I am hoping the make it after work this afternoon, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It seems there are more than one legend as to why the red velvet cake ended up red!

Strawberry, I'd love to see your Barbie doll wedding dress...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, I am tired hopping from one site to another. I had better get in shape. Bitsey


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> It seems there are more than one legend as to why the red velvet cake ended up red!
> 
> Strawberry, I'd love to see your Barbie doll wedding dress...


Sure, once it's all finished. I'll post my projects.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

OH! i havent had jello cake in soooooo long! used to be a summer staple at my mom's...

i hate to say it...but i am sooooo glad you all are on the porch, because the house is a MESS! DH has finally realized he is well on his way to being a certified hoarder...so the clean-out has begun...and if you have ever lived with an ADD/Hoarder spouse, well,,,it's just a disaster!

havent even had time to touch my fall shawl


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

OH! i havent had jello cake in soooooo long! used to be a summer staple at my mom's...

i hate to say it...but i am sooooo glad you all are on the porch, because the house is a MESS! DH has finally realized he is well on his way to being a certified hoarder...so the clean-out has begun...and if you have ever lived with an ADD/Hoarder spouse, well,,,it's just a disaster!

havent even had time to touch my fall shawl


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> OH! i havent had jello cake in soooooo long! used to be a summer staple at my mom's...
> 
> i hate to say it...but i am sooooo glad you all are on the porch, because the house is a MESS! DH has finally realized he is well on his way to being a certified hoarder...so the clean-out has begun...and if you have ever lived with an ADD/Hoarder spouse, well,,,it's just a disaster!
> 
> havent even had time to touch my fall shawl


What's your shawl like? Commercial pattern or are you 'winging it' (no pun intended!) ?


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I am coming, Sorrybut I eat all of the cookies that I was bring but it being so hot there I am going to make my Mom's summer coolers. I will need to go to the store when I get there, All you need is some 7-up and some shebert. put the shebret in a glass fill with 7-up. The only time I drink it here is when it gets really hot and well 70 just does't cut it for me. 
I am working on a baby afgan for my "grandson", I will be making some socks for my "granddaughter" for christmas, she is 2.
Rose


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Just sent a shawl to my sister in Minnesota. I love surprizing her when there is no birthday/Christmas etc. I will try and find a picture. I'm not very good with the computer. I know only enough to get myself in serious trouble hence....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trouble, i don't know to post pictures either. my husband or son does it for me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Both you folks are lucky. I need to learn and everytime daughter comes...time runs away from us. Going to sit and knit for a few minutes. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

For the picture challenged:
Admin. has posted step-by-step instructions of how it works, that you might try:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64
Click on, or scroll down to "How To Post A Picture".


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, you are so helpful. i think the only thing i know how to do right now is take a picture of it. the rest is like a foreign language. (this would be something bitsey would say)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

yup!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, you just made me laugh. i watch my husband or son do these pictures but i still don't get it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Just pop the card into your comp into the card slot.. 

A box will pop up asking you where you want to put and view your pictures from.. Just click on view pictures in Windows Photo Gallery... then leave it alone. .everything will be done for you at that time.. wait for them to download your pix.. 

Then come on back to KP and when you want to post a pix.. click on REPLY in a post and on the bottom you will see empty boxes that say, upload or insert.. just click on that and find the pix on the computer (where you placed it or under pictures) and click open and then it should be there.. It is quite intuitive actually.. just click click click.. 

Make sure they (your kids) teach you so that we can all share in the beautiful things you makes!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingnedles, i'm going have to have them really show me how to do this. he tranfers the picture to his files, then he tranfers it to the info. in those posts where sewbiz showed me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Believe me, it's alot easier than you think!!

Maybe he is doing it this way so that you feel you need him????????????????? Sons need love too!!!! LOL!!

I do that to my son all the time!! Show me Show me Show me.. and never get it.. He is trying to teach me how to make a website, it's a miracle how much patience he has.. (I must have taught him that!!!!)..


----------



## floridashihtzu (Aug 7, 2011)

I,too, love to gift with my knitting for no good reason rather than an "expected" birthday / shower present. There's just something about having my own little secret pleasure while knitting along without the pressure of time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > OH! i havent had jello cake in soooooo long! used to be a summer staple at my mom's...
> ...


just winging it...lacy with a hint of a scallop to the edge...

rose, save me one of those coolers :thumbup:

sewbiz....i keep going back to your sweater coat photos...I REALLY think I may have to put something similiar on my to do list....what yarns do you rec. for something similiar?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh southerngal, remember we are doing socks in September...I will not let you forget. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> sewbiz....i keep going back to your sweater coat photos...I REALLY think I may have to put something similiar on my to do list....what yarns do you rec. for something similiar?


Why not use the same yarn? I used Bartlettyarns wool, and it's what I wear on the coldest days of the winter. Here in MS. it's all the winter coat I need. They make sportweight, worsted and bulky. I used the bulky and the sweater coat knit up fairly fast:
http://www.bartlettyarns.com/store/CCat.cfm?c_id=33&category=Bulkyyarns

I used a light grey that was undyed-- made from blending light and dark sheep fleeces-- but they have gorgeous dyed colors too.

Made in the USA from domestic sheep!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > sewbiz....i keep going back to your sweater coat photos...I REALLY think I may have to put something similiar on my to do list....what yarns do you rec. for something similiar?
> ...


k...saving that info for when i get ready to do something that requires concentration

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

(i am ignoring you Bitsey, lol)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know that you hear me. As my teenage grandaughters would say" You are so not going to ignore me". I am standing behind you whispering in your ear. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I saw this thread today, about a sock knitting KAL (knit-a-long) here on KP:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19955-1.html

All of you better hurry up and reserve your spots, LOL.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds interesting but I don't think that I can learn that way. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wish I could learn to knit socks that way. But I will wait until 
Sept. when things calm down and I have finished what I am working on. B


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Justleft from visiting in laws in vicksburg, how strange to log on to this knitting site., Its seems interesting!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi missyhill, welcome!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Welcome and come and hang with us. Bitsey


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

ok I will try but I must go, have to work third shift will check back in tommorrow!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good luck Missy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Missy,

So are you near Vicksburg? I live not too far from there, maybe an hour south...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have question! Since this is the Second week of knitting bee should we be starting a new page?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have question! Since this is the Second week of knitting bee should we be starting a new page?


The title says August 10-16th. That's tomorrow. Then what happens? The Knitting Bee ends? We were all getting too plump on all the pretend food, anyway... :|


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually it is past, should we start a new week? or leave it up to onesoutherngal?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok I have made the red velvet cupcakes they are just this minute out of the oven I can't wait to ice them and try one for the first time!!! I am still torn between cream cheese frosting or vanilla? What do you all think?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

If Bitsey, who was first to post doesn't start a new one , I will this pm


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ok I have made the red velvet cupcakes they are just this minute out of the oven I can't wait to ice them and try one for the first time!!! I am still torn between cream cheese frosting or vanilla? What do you all think?


Definitely cream cheese!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I thought knitting was supposed to keep us from eating so much, lol...

At the next Bee we will have to bring only celery and water, to make up for this week. Or maybe just bring our knitting!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

OK give me a minute, and where do I post it?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> OK give me a minute, and where do I post it?


The weekly knitting bee starts every Wednesday in your time zone as I understand from the first post. You will simply start a new topic and call it "Second Weekly Knitting Bee. August 17 -23" You then post the site link on this weekly knitting bee. It is up to you as to what your food is and where you have the knitting bee! See you tomorrow at the Second Weekly Knitting Bee!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I went ahead and started it how do I end it and restart for tomorrow?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I went ahead and started it how do I end it and restart for tomorrow?


I think you start with an "oops" this starts tomorrow. Please put the KP link here and remind everyone that the first one to reply is the next host. Chuckles, this is fun in the learning of things!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Help, I do not know how to do links


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Help, I do not know how to do links


You go to the second weekly knitting bee that you started. Take your mouse to the http link at the top of the page of your computer screen. Highlight this with your mouse. Press Ctrl and C. Then return here and in the message box you will click your mouse to bring your cursor there. Press Ctrl and V. (note the C and V do not have to be capitolized, just the keys have to be pressed at the same time. ie. Ctrl + c)
And that is it. Give us a little message stating goodby to this one. :thumbup:

In case it doesnt quite work for you, here it is:

Hi all knitting people, here is the link up for tomorrows Second Weekly Knitting Bee! hosted by Bitsey!!!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24635-1.html


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Someone else needs to be in charge. Think I will stick to knitting or sewing or cooking. Bitsey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Someone else needs to be in charge. Think I will stick to knitting or sewing or cooking. Bitsey


Ok Bitsey, I will co-host for you!!! What are you working on and where do we go for your knitting bee? We kinda need to know how to get there!! chuckles, I live in such a small town with one road in and one road out, I can get turned around on Main Street!!! chuckles with glee!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. I live in Virginia. And I am currently working on the "neverending" sweater . It is a long story. Started when I was quitting smoking and put away. Dragged it out and said finish. So I am. Also a scarf for another granddaughter. In Sept. socks for the first time. Bitsey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you. I live in Virginia. And I am currently working on the "neverending" sweater . It is a long story. Started when I was quitting smoking and put away. Dragged it out and said finish. So I am. Also a scarf for another granddaughter. In Sept. socks for the first time. Bitsey


Hi Bitsey, I posted on the next weekly knitting bee and said you were cooking tonight!! haha! When I was quitting smoking, I took up cross stitch to keep me occupied!

Will see you there!!! love this!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24635-1.html Here is the link for the knitting bee at Bitsey's place!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you 5mmms, I will run out to the garden and pick you a bag of tomatoes for you to take home.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you 5mmms, I will run out to the garden and pick you a bag of tomatoes for you to take home.


You are quite welcome, as with anything, once in a while, we all help out and this is never more so than amongst us knitters!! Love the tomatoes in toasted tomatoe and lettuce sandwiches!! I didnt grow a garden this year because the fibermyalgia is really doing a number on me. Perhaps next year I will get involved with the community garden where we grow vegetables for the local food bank!
You are a darling for sharing. When you are ready to start your socks next month, we sock knitters will be adding our "two cents" to your needles!! haha!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will love it. B


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bye all! So glad you could come by and visit this week! See you at bitsey's place


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Bye all! So glad you could come by and visit this week! See you at bitsey's place


Thanks for hosting this and starting this, the back porch gives such a homey feel to us knitters. Love you for it! and may your knitting needles never run out of yarn to knit!! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > Bye all! So glad you could come by and visit this week! See you at bitsey's place
> ...


 :wink: No thanks to all of you... You have no idea how you all brighten my day!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


ditto for me! love the conversating and being with other knitters. It is so interesting to see what others are doing and working on! Interesting to see what favorite foods other people love to eat and what their traditions are. I had never even thought of a red velvet cake until I ended up on your porch!! I do hope Bitsey and I can emmulate your knitting bee and keep things light-hearted and fun! See you there!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I thought knitting was supposed to keep us from eating so much, lol...
> 
> At the next Bee we will have to bring only celery and water, to make up for this week. Or maybe just bring our knitting!


I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Celery and water? What planet are you people from? I am from the cheesecake and fruit planet, or the BLT world, or once in a while the steak & cheese total pig out world. Damn, when do we start? Of course before we start our day we should walk to the pool do water aerobics, back to the porch, change eat and knit. Works for me. Bitsey


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Celery and water? What planet are you people from? I am from the cheesecake and fruit planet, or the BLT world, or once in a while the steak & cheese total pig out world. Damn, when do we start? Of course before we start our day we should walk to the pool do water aerobics, back to the porch, change eat and knit. Works for me. Bitsey


yup this works for me. BTW, the food is all virtual and calorie free at the Knitting Bees! so we will relax, drool, knit and eat! sounds fantastic to me!! I need someone to make sticky buns cause I never get them right, "sighs" with longing!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Celery and water? What planet are you people from? I am from the cheesecake and fruit planet, or the BLT world, or once in a while the steak & cheese total pig out world. Damn, when do we start? Of course before we start our day we should walk to the pool do water aerobics, back to the porch, change eat and knit. Works for me. Bitsey
> ...


What are you kidding me? At my age I just have to think of food and I gain 5 lbs...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Isn't it grand. That is the fun being our age. We can do what we want. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So as long as you aren't the second one to post on the new site.. you don't have to worry about hosting the next one?? SO is it possible that no one will ever post?????? 

Just a thought? 

Truth is why can't we just keep writing on one post.. that way we dont have to be confused or jump from one to another.. Going thru my mail in the morning takes me about an hour lately with all the topics that come in!!! and of course, I have to answer them all!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to make chocolate croissants today. Promised the knitting group that I would make something yummy for them today...so that's gonna be it....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

If we don't change it weekly, it gets too long. Besides we need a change of scenery. Keeps your brain active.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Who's brain? What brain????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Rightttttttttttttttt. SOCKS!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey, why can't it get long? Can you imagine having 1000 pages??? Just from our chatter???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know. That is just what I have heard in my wanderings on our three forums.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Lord, I am worn out jumping from one forum to another. Nap time is here. Or knitting


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Lord, I am worn out jumping from one forum to another. Nap time is here. Or knitting


Chuckles, its all good.

Here is the link to the Knitting Bee that Bitsey and I will co-host starting tomorrow. See you all there!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24701-1.html


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I can Hardly Wait! LOL

Myra


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> I can Hardly Wait! LOL
> 
> Myra


See you there Myra!! It is delightful to have a knitting bee!! :thumbup:


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope I can get there tomorrow. My car is on the shop floor in nuts and bolts. I am using this time however, to make my famous white chocolate chip cream cheese cookies. I hope it is not a problem that I am bringing my sister. She flew in from Minnesota 2 days ago and is staying for a week. She owns a wonderful bed and breakfast built in 1876 in Red Wing. Her web site is http://pratttaber.com/. I should tell you that she did all of the decorating by herself. I'm so proud of her. She also works as an Emergency nurse. This is the first time she has been to visit me in California.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Trouble said:


> I hope I can get there tomorrow. My car is on the shop floor in nuts and bolts. I am using this time however, to make my famous white chocolate chip cream cheese cookies. I hope it is not a problem that I am bringing my sister. She flew in from Minnesota 2 days ago and is staying for a week. She owns a wonderful bed and breakfast built in 1876 in Red Wing. Her web site is http://pratttaber.com/. I should tell you that she did all of the decorating by herself. I'm so proud of her. She also works as an Emergency nurse. This is the first time she has been to visit me in California.


Of course you and your sister are both welcome! and do pass around those cookies tomorrow!! Introduce yourselves and tell us how you did manage to get to the knitting bee with the car out of commission!! (horse and buggy? motorcycle?? haha!! you get here anyway you can!)

:-D


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

What a lovely Bed and Breakfast!!! I have only seen them, never stayed in one before. She did a lovely job decorating it!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, my you've been busy here today... I nearly missed the end of the first knitting bee. 5mmdpns, you are so nice to help Bitsey.

I worked out so hard at the gym this morning, followed by a few errands out in the heat, that I had to NAP for about two hours when I got home. Now the whole day is shot.

Still not knitting... I am piecing a really fun quilt. I will share a photo later when I get the top together, if I can sneak one in on a knitting site.

So you didn't like my water and celery idea... HA HA HA!! I guess I just don't get the pretend food thing. I'm too much of a realist. I know that's no fun. I may need to come late to the new knitting bee, since I won't be knitting for a few days. When I do I will have some knitting with me. Probably the brown cardigan I have in progress. One of the days during the week Bitsey needs to take us all on a ride on her hubby's boat! Maybe we can do a bit of fishing... )

The Pratt-Taber Inn looks like a beautiful place... I'd go for the line dried sheets, alone!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hi everyone, my you've been busy here today... I nearly missed the end of the first knitting bee. 5mmdpns, you are so nice to help Bitsey.
> 
> I worked out so hard at the gym this morning, followed by a few errands out in the heat, that I had to NAP for about two hours when I got home. Now the whole day is shot.
> 
> ...


Hey there! the knitting Bee is sort of like Alice in Wonderland where we all go "down the rabbit hole" and end up at the knitting bee where we all have fun things to eat! of course we just cant eat there, so we have to bring along our knitting!! Chuckles, what is the name of your quilt blocks? my grandmother was famous for her quilts. She would hand baste the little pieces together!! Some quilts took her all through the winter to work on from start to finish. I have the quilting frame grandpa made for her.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Weel, I am sorry you won't be there for breakfast. The menu is as follows: Coffee/tea with or without a nip, orange juice, bloody marys with or without. Bacom, fried va. ham, sausage, biscuits, cheesey grits, scrambled eggs, and bagels and lox. Oh, and fresh fruit of course. And Housekeeping cleans up as always at the knitting bee.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ConnieS said:


> What a lovely Bed and Breakfast!!! I have only seen them, never stayed in one before. She did a lovely job decorating it!!!


I like B&Bs because since I'm always alone it gives me some human contact at some point in the day. I've never had a bad experience, though one was definitely less good than others. On a recent trip to ME the two B&Bs were two of the three bright spots in the trip. Neither supports the family and both are sidelines. Both were just grand and they had dogs.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hey there! the knitting Bee is sort of like Alice in Wonderland where we all go "down the rabbit hole" and end up at the knitting bee where we all have fun things to eat! of course we just cant eat there, so we have to bring along our knitting!! Chuckles, what is the name of your quilt blocks? my grandmother was famous for her quilts. She would hand baste the little pieces together!! Some quilts took her all through the winter to work on from start to finish. I have the quilting frame grandpa made for her.


Who is Chuckles? I do understand the concept... I've been to Dave's Tea Parties. I have a hard time with excessive amounts of pretending. It's why I can't enjoy reading most fiction. (Just my problem and no one elses'...)

The quilt I am piecing is called Griddle Cakes, from the book Fast, Flirty and Fun, by Sarah Bisel. Here is a picture of it, but I didn't use the bright orange and hot pinks. My color palette is quite different, mostly greens, browns and yellows. All modern prints, which I love. Hope you can see this pattern:
http://www.ttfabrics.com/quilts/downloads/Darling%20quilt%20credits.pdf

What a treasure to have the quilting frame your grandfather made for your grandmother!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Weel, I am sorry you won't be there for breakfast. The menu is as follows: Coffee/tea with or without a nip, orange juice, bloody marys with or without. Bacom, fried va. ham, sausage, biscuits, cheesey grits, scrambled eggs, and bagels and lox. Oh, and fresh fruit of course. And Housekeeping cleans up as always at the knitting bee.


I nearly fell out of my chair laughing at your 'nips', Bitsey! Had to read that one to the hubster...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

You would get a kick out of me at the library sewbiz...my stack always includes 3 fiction, 3 true stories of some sort, and at least two new how-to books of some sort (not just knitting)...I have to balance all the real time stuff with a healthy dose of make=believe


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mjs said:


> ConnieS said:
> 
> 
> > What a lovely Bed and Breakfast!!! I have only seen them, never stayed in one before. She did a lovely job decorating it!!!
> ...


I can see that, and it's wonderful to have dogs to visit with while you are away from your own. I'm sure those dogs were extremely well socialized, with all the visitors coming and going.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> You would get a kick out of me at the library sewbiz...my stack always includes 3 fiction, 3 true stories of some sort, and at least two new how-to books of some sort (not just knitting)...I have to balance all the real time stuff with a healthy dose of make=believe


Wow, you read a lot of books! The last make-believe books I really loved were the Jan Karon stories about Father Tim. There aren't many like that...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I also love Eudora Welty's stories. She was an awesome writer.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry girls about the typos. But you know some folks like that "nip" in their coffee.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Southern I have an Aunt who loves Koran's books. She has read them all. Her name is Mother Ruth. And Yes My family is very eclectic as I am Jewish and my lovely lady is catholic. It's a mystery. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i hate to say it....but it has been a long time since i found a really good read...you know the kind that makes you laugh out loud,so everyone else in the room wonders what's up?...or makes you want to stay up thru the nite because you can't bear to stop reading to go to sleep....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

where have all the great writers gone?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern I think that is wonderful. I shall keep an eye out for her books. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Writing heaven.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Southern I think that is wonderful. I shall keep an eye out for her books. B


bits...you got lost along the way..i actually havent read Koran's books...but they are on my list now


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

gotta go for now...dealing with a teenage meltdown after a day working at the junior high has worn me out...if you don't believe in the power of a full moon to bring out the craziness in people...just come to my job the next time that big ole baby is hanging in the sky! lol


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, (what is your real name?), looks like your pretty busy with your family.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> gotta go for now...dealing with a teenage meltdown after a day working at the junior high has worn me out...if you don't believe in the power of a full moon to bring out the craziness in people...just come to my job the next time that big ole baby is hanging in the sky! lol


Teenagers... hormones with feet, right? :?

When you look for the books, her name is Karon. Jan Karon.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys have got to go see the movie The Help.. but first read the book... it's fantastic.. it was so good my DIL sent it all the way from FLA and said I must read it..

Don't tell me, you ladies haven't read it yet...

Not sure if I can be here for breakfast.. 

Too much bacon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You guys have got to go see the movie The Help.. but first read the book... it's fantastic.. it was so good my DIL sent it all the way from FLA and said I must read it..
> 
> Don't tell me, you ladies haven't read it yet...
> 
> ...


The author of The Help is a friend of the daughter of one of my local knitting buddies. I haven't read the book, but am planning on seeing the movie. I've heard it's good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it's great..saw it yesterday and it was really good.. maybe not as deep as the book but very good nonetheless.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I can attest to the goodness of the movie and the book. I read "The Help" about 4-5 months ago and just saw the movie. I thought it followed the book very well. Some of the backstories were left out but they did not compromise the story. the acting was superb. Make time to go see this movie. I think it will take home some Oscars.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there! the knitting Bee is sort of like Alice in Wonderland where we all go "down the rabbit hole" and end up at the knitting bee where we all have fun things to eat! of course we just cant eat there, so we have to bring along our knitting!! Chuckles, what is the name of your quilt blocks? my grandmother was famous for her quilts. She would hand baste the little pieces together!! Some quilts took her all through the winter to work on from start to finish. I have the quilting frame grandpa made for her.
> ...


Hi Sewbiz, I tried the link to the quilt you are working on and it says "error, cant display" for some reason so I will type in the name of the quilt pattern and see it that way!

"chuckles" is what I am doing at that point in the conversation. I guess I really should put "" around the word so people know it is what I am doing, and not the name of a person. Sorry about that!!

Not a problem trying to "escape from reallity and going into pretend". It is a nice place to go to leave the troubles of this world behind!

I shall see you over at this week's Knitting Bee!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, head over to Bitsey's place where we are having this week's Knitting Bee!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24701-1.html This is the link that will get you to us!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i hate to say it....but it has been a long time since i found a really good read...you know the kind that makes you laugh out loud,so everyone else in the room wonders what's up?...or makes you want to stay up thru the nite because you can't bear to stop reading to go to sleep....


Ann Ross's Miss Julia novels are laugh out loud, especially the earlier ones.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

It's going to be a long trip for me but I am sure it will be cooler than here. What a lovely place. 

I am bringing devil eggs. My current projects are a red vest that I knit at home because it is too many stitches to keep tinking and a kitchen towel because I can talk some and knit.

Hope everyone is settled and happy.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I also read the book, The Help, and hubby and I went to see the movie this week. I was very happy with how they brought it to the large screen. The cast fit what I visualized them to be, the screenwriters kept as close to the story as they could and the acting was wonderful! Do I hear the word: Academy Award????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I thought that this room was closed? Didn't they open the new knitting bee? Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I thought that this room was closed? Didn't they open the new knitting bee? Bitsey


Thought you were canning tomatoes!!!!!!!


----------



## missyhill (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello, No I live in wisconsin, I was just visiting Vicksburg, for my in-laws family reunion


----------

